
Code Modernization - ingve
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/what-is-code-modernization
======
kazinator
Writing code because of the details of how some processor does something isn't
modernization; it's 1965-ization. (Which is not to say that optimization
doesn't take place in a modern contexts: of course you need a fast video codec
on your mobile device or whatever; it's just not in an of itself modern).

I'm not going to wreck my programs because of what Intel (of all companies)
thinks.

The problem here is that although the chip designers care about how people
program at a higher level above the instruction set, and design the hardware
accordingly, their scope of what that means is limited to the C language. (For
instance, here, this is what Intel are referring to when they say they have a
line up of compilers, libraries and debuggers for you.)

Sorry, Intel: "write your code in C (in a 'cache-friendly' way: no linked data
structures), with a smattering of such and such libraries for parallelizing
it" is not "modernization".

